# Colima



## dboisclair (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to this community and joined specifically to try to connect with expats or snowbirds living in Colima, either permanently or seasonally.

My wife and I have traveled extensively through Mexico but always for a month at a time as tourists but we're now/finally in a position to consider buying a house or condo. We have children and grand children we want to stay close to so for now anyway, we're planning on coming down for five-six months/year.

We're in Ajijic (Lake Chapala) for four months this winter and it's everything everyone says; perfect climate, large community of expat's, great restaurants and really inexpensive. The appeal for us was the potential to meet a lot of people and all of the things to see and do. Plus, there are a lot of business owners that speak English so it's a very easy community to settle in. But......... after two months we know it's just not for us. 

Which brings me to this post. We spent three weeks in Colima last winter and loved it and we've decided to go back next winter for at least two months to give it a better look. If you're an expat or snowbird living there I'd love to connect with you online (either through this forum or by email) and if you're willing, pick your brain a bit. 


Are there many Canadian's or American's living in the city? Easy to meet? Clubs etc.? 
It goes without saying that we'll make a concerted effort to learn Spanish but in the interim how difficult is it to find English speaking assistance like property management, maintenance etc.?
I understand parts of the city are far enough inland that registering a trust isn't necessary. Is this really the case?
Areas to avoid?

Thanks VERY much in advance
Cheers


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dboisclair said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to this community and joined specifically to try to connect with expats or snowbirds living in Colima, either permanently or seasonally.
> 
> My wife and I have traveled extensively through Mexico but always for a month at a time as tourists but we're now/finally in a position to consider buying a house or condo. We have children and grand children we want to stay close to so for now anyway, we're planning on coming down for five-six months/year.
> ...




:welcome:

According to the map, Colima is just about exactly 50 km from the coast, so it sounds like you are correct that the inland side of town will be beyond the 50 km limit. I would check with the Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE) about a specific location before committing any money to a property.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You'll find most Gringos around Comala or further up the hill. Many more in Manzanillo


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

And another welcome! I don't live in Colima City, but rather on the coast, not too far away because of the compactness of the state. There are some expats there and in the small, traditional and artsy Comala which is only about a 10 minute drive north (and definitely outside the 50 km. limit). Not sure how big the expat community there is, but you'll find at least one forum member based in the that area. There are a lot more NorAm expats, especially snowbirds, in the beach area of Manzanillo, 100 km away. The weather is lovely this time of year but fairly hot, humid and often miserable in the late summer. Again, welcome, and best of luck on your search.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in Colima, just a little north of the periferico. I cannot speak to the trust vs. direct ownership of property because my wife is Mexican and the real estate we own is all in her name. I can echo what perropedorro said about the weather; it is fantastic this time of year but does get really hot and humid during the summer months. 

There are a few U.S. and Canadian expats here. Just in my neighborhood there are at least four houses owned by expats. However, this is definitely not the kind of expat enclave you find in Ajijic. On the other hand, there are several universities in town and, in general, Colima seems to have a fairly well-educated populace. As such, there are quite a few folks around here that speak English quite well.

Personally, I really like living here in Colima. To me, this is really a great size for a city; small enough to avoid a lot of the traffic, congestion and other ills of really big cities but big enough to have significant shopping, dining and cultural opportunities. This is coming from someone who grew up and spent most of my life in small towns so, YMMV.

If you have specific questions about Colima I will try to answer as best I can. Feel free to me a private message if you wish.


----------



## dboisclair (Jan 8, 2017)

*Personal Message*

OK, I must be technically challenged but I can't figure out how to send a PM. 
Can you point me in the right direction? I'll send a note and pick your brain abit more
Thanks!


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

dboisclair said:


> OK, I must be technically challenged but I can't figure out how to send a PM.
> Can you point me in the right direction? I'll send a note and pick your brain abit more
> Thanks!


I believe you have to send five posts before you can send a PM. Perhaps one of the moderators here can either confirm or correct me on that. But, once you have done your five posts, you can click on my name and select the option to "Send a private message..."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dwwhiteside said:


> I believe you have to send five posts before you can send a PM. Perhaps one of the moderators here can either confirm or correct me on that. But, once you have done your five posts, you can click on my name and select the option to "Send a private message..."


Confirming your post!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> I live in Colima, just a little north of the periferico. I cannot speak to the trust vs. direct ownership of property because my wife is Mexican and the real estate we own is all in her name. I can echo what perropedorro said about the weather; it is fantastic this time of year but does get really hot and humid during the summer months.


Actually, dw, I was speaking of the weather down here on the coast as being miserable in the late Summer, a sauna really. Not quite as bad where you're at, and it gets cooler with the higher elevation past Comala and Cuahtémoc where we sometimes escape to in August and Sept. As far as buying in the 50 km. restricted zone, it wasn't an issue for us either given my wife is Mexican, but I understand that the laws for fideicomisos are different now than they were 12 years ago. The feds keep toying with ending the foreigner restrictions altogether, but it hasn't happened yet. In any case, a fideicmiso is valid for 50 years, renewable for another 50--which is all one should need, and within that century if the foreigner or an heir marries (or becomes) a Mexican, the property can be transferred to them and the fideicomiso ends.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Actually, dw, I was speaking of the weather down here on the coast as being miserable in the late Summer, a sauna really. Not quite as bad where you're at, and it gets cooler with the higher elevation past Comala and Cuahtémoc where we sometimes escape to in August and Sept. As far as buying in the 50 km. restricted zone, it wasn't an issue for us either given my wife is Mexican, but I understand that the laws for fideicomisos are different now than they were 12 years ago. The feds keep toying with ending the foreigner restrictions altogether, but it hasn't happened yet. In any case, a fideicmiso is valid for 50 years, renewable for another 50--which is all one should need, and within that century if the foreigner or an heir marries (or becomes) a Mexican, the property can be transferred to them and the fideicomiso ends.


What are the Feds doing with the restrictions on foreigners owning property near the borders (100 km) and the coasts (50 km)? It is included in Article 27 of the 1917 Constitution and I would have guessed that it would be hard to change.
"En una faja de cien kilómetros a lo largo de las fronteras y de cincuenta en las playas, por ningún motivo podrán los extranjeros adquirir el dominio directo sobre tierras y aguas."


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> What are the Feds doing with the restrictions on foreigners owning property near the borders (100 km) and the coasts (50 km)? It is included in Article 27 of the 1917 Constitution and I would have guessed that it would be hard to change.
> "En una faja de cien kilómetros a lo largo de las fronteras y de cincuenta en las playas, por ningún motivo podrán los extranjeros adquirir el dominio directo sobre tierras y aguas."


I'm no expert on the Mexican Constitution, but since it's been modified 600 times in the last 100 years (Constitution Centennial coming up on 5 febrero), just guessing that making amendments is far easier here than in the U.S. As for Article 27, it was modified La Jornada 24 abril 2013, but I don't fully understand all the terms. If there's a lawyer or RE professional here, perhaps they could help us out interpreting what happened.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I'm no expert on the Mexican Constitution, but since it's been modified 600 times in the last 100 years (Constitution Centennial coming up on 5 febrero), just guessing that making amendments is far easier here than in the U.S. As for Article 27, it was modified La Jornada 24 abril 2013, but I don't fully understand all the terms. If there's a lawyer or RE professional here, perhaps they could help us out interpreting what happened.


I wasn't aware of that. Is approval by the House of Deputies final or is there some additional step(s) required before a Constitutional change takes effect. 

The article says that foreigners can buy property in the restricted zones as long as it is not for commercial, industrial, agricultural or any other economic purpose, only for personal residence. Commercial use would result in loss of the property.


----------



## dboisclair (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone, all good information but I'm OK with the whole "Trust" issue. I can see it being a bit if a PIA, and an additional cost, but if I find the perfect house and it requires a trust registration I'll chalk it up to the cost of doing business.

We've considered all the resort areas; Maz, PV, Manzanillo etc., but for a lot of reasons Colima is much higher on our list. It's a very nice, livable city, offers all the amenities we need and any humidity/heat issues will be when we're back in Canada. And it looks like most homes are priced in Pesos vs. USD, which is much more reasonable. 

I'm more concerned with finding an English speaking realtor and/or property manager and meeting other ex-pats to connect with. 

Thanks again
Dale


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, I am sure your weather on the coast is even hotter and more humid than where I am. But even here we get days when the air just seems like steam. Fortunately not too many of them. And even on those days, the worst of it only lasts a few hours and things get a bit more pleasant at night. 

All in all, I'll take Colima over the gulf coast of Texas (where I lived for 10 years) just about any day.



perropedorro said:


> Actually, dw, I was speaking of the weather down here on the coast as being miserable in the late Summer, a sauna really. Not quite as bad where you're at, and it gets cooler with the higher elevation past Comala and Cuahtémoc where we sometimes escape to in August and Sept. As far as buying in the 50 km. restricted zone, it wasn't an issue for us either given my wife is Mexican, but I understand that the laws for fideicomisos are different now than they were 12 years ago. The feds keep toying with ending the foreigner restrictions altogether, but it hasn't happened yet. In any case, a fideicmiso is valid for 50 years, renewable for another 50--which is all one should need, and within that century if the foreigner or an heir marries (or becomes) a Mexican, the property can be transferred to them and the fideicomiso ends.


----------

